# Tribute to farmers.



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I just wish Land o Lakes cared as much for farmers as they let on. Nevertheless, this is nice....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If I could get a producer to sell me a product at less than cost prices I would like them too...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, that woulda been a nice line....."tho their pockets are empty and there is no windfall.....the farmer, he must feed them all.."
Nice video tho, very well done and delivered a good message......


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

An old poem called 'The Farmer' by Amelia Barr. Very nice sentiment but I would have preferred a different narrator because the tone doesn't give me a 'chill'.

I love Ram's long version 'God Made A Farmer' narrated by Paul Harvey.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

As long as some non-farmer gets the point that food doesn't just appear on the shelf of the grocery store, it was worth while


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

There will always be some that will have no clue as to where their food comes from. My Grandfather used to have a dairy route where he delivered milk way back in the 1920's Near Chicago, and there were some people that believed that chocolate milk came from a chocolate cow.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> As long as some non-farmer gets the point that food doesn't just appear on the shelf of the grocery store, it was worth while


Might sound just plain wrong but I'm going to say it albeit.

In reality I don't know that the public really needs to know where food comes from. If people only spend 10% of their income on food in the USA they have many other things to spend money on. Good for everyone if you realize the economic impact. If people spent say 25% there would be less cash floating around. 40 years ago would you think all the kids would have a phone? Would money be so cheap to borrow? Look at all the food that is wasted in a fast food joint or a mucky mucky sit down place. People don't think anything of it if they leave food on the plate. Not the way I was brought up but it is reality. I don't have the answer.
As long as food is cheap there will be a fast lane.

That said I always appreciate it when others appreciate what farmers are and do.
I still like the Paul Harvey 8th day.


----------

